
Show HN: BOTServer – Telegram Bot Webhooks Framework Server, for Rubyists - solyaris
https://github.com/solyaris/BOTServer
======
solyaris
Author here, I'll be pleased to answer questions.

BOTServer is a simple project in Ruby language to manage many Telegram bots
with a server webhooks routing 'architecture' (instead of a proliferation of
processes doing long polling).

The project is very draft/alpha stage, I admit, but I publish also to share
some possible innovative services enabled by Telegram bots. See also some
ideas here: 'Innovative Chatbot Services with Telegram':

[https://github.com/solyaris/BOTServer/blob/master/wiki/servi...](https://github.com/solyaris/BOTServer/blob/master/wiki/services.md)

If you like the project, please star also on the github page. Please feel free
to comment, and maybe open issues on github.

Thanks giorgio (twitter.com/solyarisoftware)

